# Issue With Rear Springs!



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

Just finished installing new RR shocks and springs in my 05 all was a breeze until I set the car back on the floor and remeasured. To my surprise all measurements are identical before and after the switch. The kit was a 20mm drop kit and like I said it went in like a breeze. The new springs are 2inches shorter than the stock I took out. Could my OE have been that bad that it was already a 20mm drop? lol Any thoughts? 
Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

20mm is 3/4". It's uninstalled height doesn't matter much as the spring rate on the new ones are probably higher and ya it could easily have been that low to start with. IMHO a 20mm drop is perfect


----------



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

svede1212
Thanks that makes me feel better!!! Have a great day


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

What springs/shocks did you install? 
What are the "favorites" to replace the OE parts?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

BobS said:


> What springs/shocks did you install?
> What are the "favorites" to replace the OE parts?


Kings, Lovells, Pedders


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

pags20 said:


> Just finished installing new RR shocks and springs in my 05 all was a breeze until I set the car back on the floor and remeasured. To my surprise all measurements are identical before and after the switch. The kit was a 20mm drop kit and like I said it went in like a breeze. The new springs are 2inches shorter than the stock I took out. Could my OE have been that bad that it was already a 20mm drop? lol Any thoughts?
> Thanks


Sounds like your OE springs were pretty bad to begin with.


----------



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback. I went with Eliminators from Lovells. Due to weather conditions haven't had her out yet. I'm sure the OE springs where shot car has 64,000 on it and original owner never changed a thing.


----------

